# Grandkids at Grandpas pumpkin stand



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

[attachment=0:2gus8pin]20121008_182734 (400x300).jpg[/attachment:2gus8pin]

The twins have had a blast helping grandpa bring in the pumpkins from the field.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Something about pumpkins, they just bring out the best in kids.

nice picture


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Something about pumpkins, they just bring out the best in kids.


Until they get to be about 16 or 17, and they start to smash mailboxes with them.

:evil: :evil:

Nice pic though.


----------

